# Issues with Big Sur and UAD Software 9.13.1



## DavoM (Feb 22, 2021)

Having waited until all my software was Big Sur compatible, I yesterday took the plunge and upgraded to Big Sur. Unfortunately the UAD 9.13.1 software doesn't seem to want to install properly, and am getting the error message 'Driver Not Installed Correctly'. The computer (Macbook Pro 2017) sees the UAD Arrow ok. However, after install, the Allow option doesn't appear on restart.

I've filed a ticket with UAD which may take a day or two, but I need my studio up and running again ASAP.
I've reinstalled Big Sur, rebooted in recovery mode, ran the extra script from UAD, toggled Sudo to disable in case it was to do with the computer somehow not allowing the install. I've tried installing an old version, 9.12.2 as some people said this kind of worked for them. I've tried installing with the UAD Arrow connected, and without. Nothing works.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Marsen (Feb 22, 2021)

Did you made a system backup over CCC or similar before updating to Big Sur?
I guess this would be the easiest way to get your system going again.


----------



## DavoM (Feb 22, 2021)

I didnt, although I guess it might be possible to roll back through Time Machine.


----------



## Marsen (Feb 22, 2021)

You may give it a try, but I strongly recommend to use Carbon Copy Cloner or Super Duper before upgrading OS in the future.
Good luck from me, for sorting this out.


----------



## JJP (Feb 22, 2021)

You have to make sure that after installing and then restarting you "allow" UAD to load in the Security & Privacy Preferences. The new Mac OS has a lot of security features so you need to make sure you give everything access.

See this page:








macOS 11 Big Sur Compatibility Info


UA Compatibility with macOS 11 Big Sur Note: If using a different version of macOS, see the Latest OS Compatibility article. If using an Apple M1 (non-Intel) Mac, see the Apple Silicon M1 Compati...




help.uaudio.com





Scroll down to "How to allow UAD software" for what may be your specific issue.


----------



## DavoM (Feb 24, 2021)

JJP said:


> You have to make sure that after installing and then restarting you "allow" UAD to load in the Security & Privacy Preferences. The new Mac OS has a lot of security features so you need to make sure you give everything access.
> 
> See this page:
> 
> ...


Hi. I've been through this with a fine toothcomb and nothing in the UAD software knowledgebase addresses the issue. Half the options don't appear. For instance, no enable Microphone question appears during install, and nor does it appear within Privacy. Even booting in Safe mode, no Allow option. I toggled Sudo so that software from 'Anywhere'. UAD have been in touch to get some system info from me, but I've heard nothing back since. Also, have tried reseting PRAM and SMC.


----------



## Ninpo12312 (Mar 8, 2021)

DavoM said:


> Hi. I've been through this with a fine toothcomb and nothing in the UAD software knowledgebase addresses the issue. Half the options don't appear. For instance, no enable Microphone question appears during install, and nor does it appear within Privacy. Even booting in Safe mode, no Allow option. I toggled Sudo so that software from 'Anywhere'. UAD have been in touch to get some system info from me, but I've heard nothing back since. Also, have tried reseting PRAM and SMC.


Hey did you manage to fix it? Im having same issues.


----------



## riffraff_75 (Mar 13, 2021)

Same problems here. Is there a solution?


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 21, 2021)

Was this resolved? I have a UAD Arrow and am thinking of upgrading to Big Sur as I had a crash on Catalina yesterday (and had to restore from Time Machine for the computer to work).


----------



## drather19 (May 29, 2021)

Slightly different situation, but in case it helps folks:

I'm on Big Sur (Intel) and was running the 9.13.1 update just fine. I did just attempt to upgrade to 9.14.6 and ran into similar issues as the OP. No matter what I attempted, the console kept complaining about "Driver Not Installed Correctly". Checking in the System Information -> Extensions, I could see t hat the extension was installed correctly but not loaded. I was able to load the extension manually via sudo kextload -v /Library/Extensions/UAD2System.kext. The console and hardware worked just fine after the manual load.

Having to manually load the extension on each reboot was going to be too annoying, so I browsed around and saw someone mention a similar issue and uninstalling, downgrading to 9.13.1, then reinstalling 9.14.x addressed the issue for them. I tried this and this worked out for me. Now, the extension loads properly on its own after rebooting, and all functionality seems to be as expected.

EDIT: In case it's needed, you can pull down old versions of UAD software from the archives here: https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/215267203-UAD-Software-Archives


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 29, 2021)

Great to hear. I haven’t updated yet, but I emailed UAD and they told me it was safe to go ahead as well. Nice to hear there are work arounds if something goes wrong.


----------



## Sonic_improv (Jul 5, 2021)

DavoM said:


> Having waited until all my software was Big Sur compatible, I yesterday took the plunge and upgraded to Big Sur. Unfortunately the UAD 9.13.1 software doesn't seem to want to install properly, and am getting the error message 'Driver Not Installed Correctly'. The computer (Macbook Pro 2017) sees the UAD Arrow ok. However, after install, the Allow option doesn't appear on restart.
> 
> I've filed a ticket with UAD which may take a day or two, but I need my studio up and running again ASAP.
> I've reinstalled Big Sur, rebooted in recovery mode, ran the extra script from UAD, toggled Sudo to disable in case it was to do with the computer somehow not allowing the install. I've tried installing an old version, 9.12.2 as some people said this kind of worked for them. I've tried installing with the UAD Arrow connected, and without. Nothing works.
> ...


I had the same issue, here is how I fixed it after a million tries. 

At the end of installing the UAD it will say you need to allow access in the security preferences within 30 minutes. You must do this before restarting your computer from the installer, If that window shows up in the security/privacy general preferences in settings then you have easy, it will require you to restart your computer when you click the allow button for developer Universal Audio… if you click allow and restart in security preferences, the installer will interrupt the restart. Force quit the UAD installer if you are at the final stage of the installation where it says restart. Then restart from the security preferences (after clicking allow a restart option will appear) then upon restart you won’t get that driver error message in the UAD meter. 

If you’re like me and the allow button never appears then uninstall the software, install the latest UAD software version prior to 14 I believe it’s 9.13.1 (the earliest version compatible with Big Sur) in the UAD software archives. This will allow the allow UAD developer window to show up when in the security preferences when you install the latest UAD 14 version. Do not uninstall the UAD 13 version simply update to the latest version and follow the initial steps I gave. You shouldn’t have to mess with terminal command, or anything too complicated (believe me I went the Rabbit hole) if that doesn’t work then try the steps after clicking the help button on the meter where shows drivers not installed correctly, follow their steps for uninstalling and with the terminal shell, then follow my steps. I tried their steps a bunch it didn’t work for me, but I did follow the process again when before I installed the earlier version. When I installed the latest version I didn’t uninstall 9.13.1 of the UA software I just ran the installer of the latest version. Unfortunately I had to repeat this twice, because I restarted my computer from the installer instead of from the security/privacy system preferences after clicking the allow developer. 

This is the key! YOU MUST RESTART FROM THE SECURITY PREFERENCES AFTER CLICKING ALLOW and force quit the UAD installer once the installer has prompted you to restart to finish installation. DO NOT CLICK RESTART FROM THE UAD SOFTWARE INSTALLER! Good luck to anyone experiencing this problem, I had to figure it out on my own 😿 

I think part of my issue was because I was registering a new device and it would launch the meter upon restart before I could allow UAD access in the security preferences. Tip if you already have the UA software installed launch the registration through the meter app by clicking authorize plug ins, this could have saved me allot of heartache.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jul 5, 2021)

Sonic_improv said:


> I had the same issue, here is how I fixed it after a million tries.
> 
> At the end of installing the UAD it will say you need to allow access in the security preferences within 30 minutes. You must do this before restarting your computer from the installer, If that window shows up in the security/privacy general preferences in settings then you have easy, it will require you to restart your computer when you click the allow button for developer Universal Audio… if you click allow and restart in security preferences, the installer will interrupt the restart. Force quit the UAD installer if you are at the final stage of the installation where it says restart. Then restart from the security preferences (after clicking allow a restart option will appear) then upon restart you won’t get that driver error message in the UAD meter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I still haven’t done it but will follow this advice if I run into problems!


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jul 6, 2021)

Lots of users on the UAD forum with this issue (it's why I won't upgrade to Big Sur). Consensus seems to be:

1. Uninstall UAD and delete prefs.
2. Disable SIP (https://developer.apple.com/document...ity_protection)
3. Install 9.13.1 (be sure to Allow)
4. Update to the latest UAD (Allow again)
5. Re Enable SIP.


----------

